# Picked this up at the local Flea Market



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I know the orange magnets/gears are sought after. Can someone explain why? I picked this slot up for $10.00 from a guy who wouldn't haggle. What do you think. I think he sold it on the cheap because it is missing the wing. Anybody got a spare?




















He also had a tyco van like this:










Only it was missing a exhaust pipe and the chrome was well worn. He was asking $25.00 and told me matter-of-factly he had guys who would pay that much because they were antiques.

He also had a Chrome Trick Camaro with poor chrome for $20.00










I already have the Van in nicer shape, but I would've pounced on the camaro if he would have dropped the price. I'd love to customize one of these. They both had chassis's, but I don't know if they ran.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

The orange gears strip super-easy if I recall correctly.


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Nah...*



1976Cordoba said:


> The orange gears strip super-easy if I recall correctly.


...they don´t strip easier than the standard gears, but the pinion tends to split and get loose on the arm shaft. All my Aurora Super G-plus chassis today have black pinions... 

The reason why they´re so desirable is probably the magnets, which are stronger than the standard black ones.

A spare Tiger wing? Good luck finding one...! 

Best regards,

Claus


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

what Claus said.
guten tag


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

Although the wing will be hard to find for the Tiger Solo, $10 is a great price. I've seen the chassis alone sell for $25 and up. Both the chassis and the body are desireable among collectors. You really don't want to run the chassis with the orange gears in fear on the pinion splitting thus bringing down the value of the chassis. Not sure why they're so desireable my guess is that it was one of the last if not the last chassis released before Aurora went under the same is true about the f1/indy style bodies. They most likely has a shorter run than other chassis(es) and bodies due to Aurora going under. Hence, not as many available which translates into $$$$$$$. Enjoy


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

clausheupel said:


> ...they don´t strip easier than the standard gears, but the pinion tends to split and get loose on the arm shaft. All my Aurora Super G-plus chassis today have black pinions...
> 
> The reason why they´re so desirable is probably the magnets, which are stronger than the standard black ones.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Claus - I knew the gearing failed somewhere along the line but wasn't 100% sure which area.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Super G+ chassis were a only made in 1982-83 and a few extras floated under Faller AMS branded bodies and Asian releases, for a couple of years later (older stock maybe?). Only the Super G+ had the orange magnets and gears, so the numbers are very low compared to the 1st and 2nd generation Aurora AFX G+. The Super G+ shared the same chassis as the 2nd generation G+ chassis, just better (orange) magnets, orange gears and the armature ohmed a bit lower in most SG+.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

plymouth71 said:


> ...and told me matter-of-factly he had guys who would pay that much because they were antiques.


 Antiques! Walk away from anyone who uses that word. That is code for "I really don't know what I have here, but if I ask for a lot of money, someone will think it's valuable".

At flea markets and train shows, you will find people selling slot cars who believe they have some kind of treasure. Having no knowledge of slots, they will ask for silly, often ridiculous prices, for used broken cars. Sometimes you just have to walk away.

Joe


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

The perfect comeback for those "I have guys who would pay that much because they are antiques" BS is "well why haven't they bought them from you already?".


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

slotcarman12078 said:


> The perfect comeback for those "I have guys who would pay that much because they are antiques" BS is "well why haven't they bought them from you already?".


LoL Joe, I almost said that, but I thought better. He might have other cars for me down the road. Ya never know...


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Oh yeah,
I know someone who would give him twice what he's asking.

_You tell him I said that._


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TYCO-CUSTOM...pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item4d04524034#ht_500wt_949

Heres a the tyco van for you plymouth


----------

